# Burnt wick



## Mo5es (10/4/17)

I ended up getting the ijoy rdta combo today. It came with coils that read at 0.182 and they have 6 wraps and an ID of 4mm.

I keep getting a burnt wick taste and when I rewick the center is burnt. I'm vaping at 50W (smok al85) and I notice that after I take a hit there's still a bit of Vapor coming out of the tip. I also feel like my flavor is a bit muted

Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## daniel craig (11/4/17)

Have you made sure your coils were glowing evenly before re-wicking?


----------



## Mo5es (11/4/17)

Yeah they were fine when I heated them up 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (11/4/17)

Mo5es said:


> Yeah they were fine when I heated them up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


It may be that you are stuffing the cotton too tight into the coil. When wicking you need a little resistance not a lot when threading your cotton through.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (11/4/17)

Having a tight wick explains why you are getting muted flavour. If using a thinner piece of cotton does not solve your problem then it means that you are pushing too high wattage on the coil.


----------



## Mo5es (11/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> Having a tight wick explains why you are getting muted flavour. If using a thinner piece of cotton does not solve your problem then it means that you are pushing too high wattage on the coil.


Thanks a lot I'll try rewicking with a thinner piece 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/17)

Hi @Mo5es 

I am not familiar with that atty but if its tasting burnt it could be that not enough juice is getting to the coils.

Have you tried building different coils? 
And are you sure the wicking is feeding the juice correctly?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (11/4/17)

Hi @Mo5es .

I don't have any experience with the tank or that setup at all. I would however suggest that maybe you should try build a higher resistance coil with simple single strands to get a feel of how the tank likes to be wicked etc.

A coil that low would want quite a lot of power and I'm not sure the AL85 will be able to do the job adequately.


----------



## StompieZA (11/4/17)

I think he means Ijoy Combo RDTA (same as Limitless RDTA) and not Ijust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Static (11/4/17)

4mm coil might be to big for the Ijoy combo.When I build my friends we use 3mm clapton and I found 2.5mm to be to small and not enough cotton for the juice holes.


----------



## Mo5es (11/4/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Mo5es
> 
> I am not familiar with that atty but if its tasting burnt it could be that not enough juice is getting to the coils.
> 
> ...


The wick seems like it's fully saturated, even when I take It out 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo5es (11/4/17)

Thanks guys. I put a different coil and rewicked with a thinner piece and it seems fine. I think I'm going to have to work on my wicking 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo5es (11/4/17)

Static said:


> 4mm coil might be to big for the Ijoy combo.When I build my friends we use 3mm clapton and I found 2.5mm to be to small and not enough cotton for the juice holes.


Am I correct in saying that when I wick it there should be no gap between the wick and inside of the coil


----------



## Static (11/4/17)

no gap but when you pull on the wick it mustn't be to tight. When using 4mm thin out the wick tails and I leave the tails where the glass of the tank starts.


----------



## Cor (11/4/17)

you can eaven drop the wicks right in the tank but just thin them out a bit works wonders on my limitless rdta plusss.And like the good vapers up in the post said make sure your wick dus not go in too tight and leave it a bit to stand and seep up all of the good juices


----------



## Coldcat (11/4/17)

Try the scottish roll technique for wicking. It takes longer to do but worth it. I'm often too lazy and don't use it then regret it. Also saves on cotton.


----------



## Mo5es (11/4/17)

Coldcat said:


> Try the scottish roll technique for wicking. It takes longer to do but worth it. I'm often too lazy and don't use it then regret it. Also saves on cotton.


That's how I had wicked it initially. But everyone has said it shouldn't be too tight and when I tried Scottish rolling it was pretty tight in the coil 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldcat (11/4/17)

Mo5es said:


> That's how I had wicked it initially. But everyone has said it shouldn't be too tight and when I tried Scottish rolling it was pretty tight in the coil
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


then you need to use less cotton. It is slightly more snug but it's also more puffy too with more pockets to absorb liquid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mo5es (11/4/17)

Coldcat said:


> then you need to use less cotton. It is slightly more snug but it's also more puffy too with more pockets to absorb liquid.


Thanks I'll give it a go again

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldcat (11/4/17)

Mo5es said:


> Thanks I'll give it a go again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


when I wick with this method I probably use about 20-30% of the cotton I usually use. speculating of course bit certainly feels this way.


----------



## Cor (11/4/17)

i use the scot in my mage and ooooohhhh boooyyyyyyyyy *FLAVOUR FOR DAAAAYYYSSSS*


----------



## Mo5es (11/4/17)

Coldcat said:


> when I wick with this method I probably use about 20-30% of the cotton I usually use. speculating of course bit certainly feels this way.


Is it normal for my wick to look like that?






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Coldcat (11/4/17)

Mo5es said:


> Is it normal for my wick to look like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry I giggled a bit. I suppose it depends on how old it is and other factors. Mine does end up looking like that after a week or 2. Your coils clean when you rewick?


----------



## Mo5es (11/4/17)

Coldcat said:


> sorry I giggled a bit. I suppose it depends on how old it is and other factors. Mine does end up looking like that after a week or 2. Your coils clean when you rewick?


Lol yeah it's clean. I wicked that this morning and it came out like that


----------



## Coldcat (11/4/17)

Mo5es said:


> Lol yeah it's clean. I wicked that this morning and it came out like that


yeah seems like dry hitting there. Your coils still fine? Some liquids (usually sweet ones) gunk up and darken coils faster, but can't imagine it being that fast.


----------



## Mo5es (11/4/17)

Coldcat said:


> yeah seems like dry hitting there. Your coils still fine? Some liquids (usually sweet ones) gunk up and darken coils faster, but can't imagine it being that fast.


My coils ae good. Installed a fresh pair this morning as well. I think my wicking seems to be the main issue

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

